
American healthcare? Read aquarium antibiotics reviews and decide for yourself - edward
https://twitter.com/wrrrdnrrrdgrrrl/status/891643397009805312
======
maxerickson
Deleted product: [https://www.amazon.com/Fishceuticals-
Moxifish-500mg-30-Capsu...](https://www.amazon.com/Fishceuticals-
Moxifish-500mg-30-Capsules/dp/B06W9GH1FS)

(apparently anyway, maybe they moved it, I didn't dig real deep)

------
PeterisP
"my fish got a bad case of bronchitis [...] we decided to get him some meds
and boom! Within 2 days he was all new again and just kept swimming!"

Presuming they stopped when the "fish just kept swimming", this is how you
(and the rest of the world) get antibiotic-resistant bacteria.

~~~
narkee
According to a BBC article I just read the other day, conventional wisdom
might be changing on that.

"It is time to reconsider the widespread advice that people should always
complete an entire course of antibiotics, experts in the BMJ say."

Source:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-40731465](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-40731465)

~~~
milesdyson_phd
For most bacterial infections sure, but as a blanket statement for all abx
treatment probably not.

